# Touring Ireland



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Following my successful solo tour of Scotland earlier this year, I am starting to plan a tour of Ireland. My question is, are there midgies/mosquitos in Ireland, and if so, what is the best time to avoid the island?

Jenny


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Is the Pope a Catholic? The summer.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jenny,

We have just returned from a month in Ireland 13th June - 13th July and we travelled down the south and south west coast. Fortunately, we encountered no problems whatsoever with midges/mosquitoes. I presume that if there is ever a problem in Ireland with these nasty beasties, it would be primarily in locations more inland near to lakes and rivers but as we did not get to those areas I cannot honestly advise you. 

I know how offputting it is to travel to somewhere when the midges/mossies are on the rampage, especially as for some reason the midges and mossies just love to get their teeth stuck into me and when we toured around the Lochs in Scotland I was almost eaten alive! I react terribly to bites and so I was in a bit of a state during our trip. Aargh .... I am itching and scratching just thinking about it. We loved Scotland though but those midges were a nightmare!

Ireland, is a fabulous country Jenny and we absoutely fell in love with the place and we really cannot wait to return. The scenery is spectacular, the pace of life is laid back, the people are so friendly and and if you are touring around in a motorhome, then you will happily discover that every town and village welcomes you with open arms.

Hope this helps?

Sue


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Bill, I know the answer to the religion of the pope, my question was genuine, and I was looking for a helpful answer.

Jenny


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Jennifer said:


> Bill, I know the answer to the religion of the pope, my question was genuine, and I was looking for a helpful answer.
> 
> Jenny


Jennifer,
It was an accurate answer.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Jennifer 
We have been all over Ireland and have never encountered biting midges etc
We used to positively look forward to seeing midges as the fishing is always good/better when the midges are swarming 
I always take vitamin B (pyridoxine) supplements if midges are expected and have never been bitten even when all around me are flapping their arms around and fighting them off
Ireland is a smashing place to tour round and the people are very kind and welcoming
I think the ferry companies have gone a bit giddy with the prices and the euro is horrendous for the locals but very good for tourists at the moment 
I would say if you can to avoid the school holidays cos as usual the ferries are much cheaper at other times and if you book well in advance its often cheaper 
We quite like the Liverpool Dublin crossing its around 8 hrs but you get to do a bit of duty free shopping a very comfortable cabin and a nice rest inbetween journeys 
The ferries that advertise the 3 hour voyages are sometimes being a bit economical with the times it can be nearer 5 hrs so be aware if you have a dog and have to leave it in the van
Dublin is nice to experience once but after that its better to get out of the city as soon as possible its very expensive and geared up for american tourists with more money than sense so is Cork 
Waterford is much nicer more" irish "
We love the south coast its warmer and sunnier and the beaches are fantastic and quiet for the occasional overnight stay
Theres nowhere in Ireland that I wouldnt recommend you to visit and I envy you your chance to go 
Maybe next year 
All the very best 
Cath


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You do get them and they can be very bad at times. The worst I can recall were in the mountains and forests in Donegal and round the lakes in Fermanagh where they are bad in Autumn as far as I recall.

Just now there are a few around but not causing any big problems.

We live in Ireland and you can get midges in most places but they are only rarely a big problem, Alan.


----------

